# ROGER BB gun (pistol)



## CamperCouple

My son-in-law inherited a BB gun pistol from his grandpa. It was hid away in original box---hadn't been used for many years. Advertised as a ROGER semi-auto CO 2 BB 100 shot pistol. When you put a new CO 2 cartridge in it--- you can here the gas escaping (hissing sound). Anybody have any info on this gun? Ahlmans Gun Shop in Morristown won't work on it.Thanks for any and all info. He would sure like to get it working.


----------



## VINCE

It was made in Italy by a company called MMM-Mondial. According to my old Bluebook of Airguns, if it is in 100% condition it is worth $50.,but if it is in the "FACTORY SHOOTING KIT" [ORIGIONAL BOX W/ ACCESSORIES?], double the value. It says it shoots .173 bb's NOT .177 so be careful. Here is a link at the bottom, to a post with more info, plus a cople of more links on that post.

Also, this place may be able to fix it...

Rick Willnecker 
Precision Pellet 
37 Stoney Lane
New Park, PA 17352
717-382-1481
717-382-4065 Fax
e-mail [email protected]
web site http://www.airgunshop.n
link: http://www.network54.com/Forum/405945/t ... air+pistol

Hope this works out. Good luck!


----------

